# I dont know what to do anymore



## tommy333 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sadly my wife has told me she does not love me anymore.
After 20 years of being together and 7 years of marriage with 2 lovely kids this happens.
I have no money no freinds to turn to no where to stay or family.
After many years of some tough times but lots of good times I feel I am a failure.
My wife suffers depression and low self asteam which I have known for years but refuses help.
A week ago I called the police to find her due to suicide threat she made.
She states she has been unhappy for a while but never showed her unhappiness.
I have not eaten for a week and my mental state is collapsing around me.
At the moment I am still at home and every day watching her hurts and night times on the setee isworse
There is no other person as she seldom goes anywhere
I have tried to sleep in my car but she goes mad and constantly rings me saying I am being ridiculous.
Where can I go ?


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

Not sure but here is a good place to start looking for help. They have a lot of people on here with some pretty rough stories. Hope you find some peace.


----------

